# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Gilera Runner Καίει Ηλεκτρονικές!

## gt1

Όπως λέω και στον τίτλο έχω ένα Runner 50cc 2τ πριν 1 χρόνο κάηκε η ηλεκτρονική την άλλαξα κάηκε την άλλαξα και ξανά κάηκε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα! Τι μπορεί να φταίει και τις καίει?

----------


## radiofonias

Τα πηνεία απο το βολάν είναι βλαμένα ή ο πολλαπλασιαστής έχει αρπαξει!. Λύση είναι να πας σε μάστορα που γνωρίζει ηλεκτρολογικά να κάνει τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές. 
Πριν καμια 10ετια αγόρασα ενα RM125. Είχε πρόβλημα με ηλεκτρονικα με είπαν. Τα ξυλώνω όλα τα μετράω αγοράζω ηλεκτρονική καινούργια (275Ευρώ) τρεχω σε μια πίστα για μισή ώρα και παπ ακόμα θυμάμαι το σπρώξιμο μεχρι το τρειλορ!!!
Τα ξυλώνω όλα πάλι και τα άλλαξα όλα μεχρι και την σβύστρα!! ακόμα κελαιδάει το μοτερ και παίρνει μπρός με το χέρι ναι σπανίως κλοτσαω με το πόδι.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Όπως λέω και στον τίτλο έχω ένα Runner 50cc 2τ πριν 1 χρόνο κάηκε η ηλεκτρονική την άλλαξα κάηκε την άλλαξα και ξανά κάηκε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα! Τι μπορεί να φταίει και τις καίει?


τι ταση παει στην ηλεκτρονικη?ανορθωτης ισως,μπαταρια ισως,βραχυκυλωμα ισως.

----------


## gt1

Στην ηλεκτρονική πάνε 3 καλώδια από τα πηνία του βολάν ο ανορθωτής τι σχέση έχει? Η μπαταρία καινούρια είναι, για βραχυκύκλωμα το μέτρησα πρην 1 μήνα και δεν είχε..

----------


## leosedf

Αν ο ανορθωτής τα έπαιξε ίσως στέλνει παραπάνω τάσεις.
Λέω εγώ τώρα.

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα σου ελεγα να το πεταξεις και να παρεις 4 χρονο μηχανακι. εκτος και αν εισαι πιτσιρικας και το θες για γκαζιες κλπ. κατα τα αλλα μονο προβληματα ειναι, υψηλη καταναλωση βενζινης, βρωμα απο το λαδι. αν το κρατησεις ενα ειναι σιγουρο. θα γινεις κολλητος με τον μαστορα της γειτονιας...

----------


## gt1

Αν έστελνε παραπάνω τάσεις θα έκαιγε και άλλα πράγματα. Ποια καλώδια πρέπει να μετρήσω και τι τάσεις πρέπει να μου δώσουν?

----------


## gt1

> εγω θα σου ελεγα να το πεταξεις και να παρεις 4 χρονο μηχανακι. εκτος και αν εισαι πιτσιρικας και το θες για γκαζιες κλπ. κατα τα αλλα μονο προβληματα ειναι, υψηλη καταναλωση βενζινης, βρωμα απο το λαδι. αν το κρατησεις ενα ειναι σιγουρο. θα γινεις κολλητος με τον μαστορα της γειτονιας...


4τ θα πάρω απλά πρέπει να το φτιάξω αυτό για να φεύγει. Πιτσιρικά δεν με λες, για οικονομία το πήρα αλλά δεν ήξερα.. Στο θέμα μας τώρα ακούω γνώμες!

----------


## xsterg

> 4τ θα πάρω απλά πρέπει να το φτιάξω αυτό για να φεύγει. Πιτσιρικά δεν με λες, για οικονομία το πήρα αλλά δεν ήξερα.. Στο θέμα μας τώρα ακούω γνώμες!



οικονομια με διχρονο? χαχαχα. δεν ηξερες, δεν ρωταγες...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αν έστελνε παραπάνω τάσεις θα έκαιγε και άλλα πράγματα. Ποια καλώδια πρέπει να μετρήσω και τι τάσεις πρέπει να μου δώσουν?


μεχρι 14,5 στην γκαζια.Δες στο γκογκλε καποια σχεδιο που να ταιριαζει μ το δικο σου.

----------

